# Skeeter pee contaminated in the primary - towel fell in



## homesteader26 (Oct 24, 2014)

My first batch of pee had a big accident today! I must have not centered the towel on the bucket after stirring this morning. The towel was submerged in the pee on one side of the bucket. It is still tonight fermenting well SG at 1.030 and lightly foaming. Do you think this towel mishap will ruin my pee? Will I need to make sure it is used up quickly or should it be alright? Has this happened to any of you on a batch of wine?


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2014)

I would think you would be fine.


----------



## richmke (Oct 25, 2014)

Which would you rather have: A clean towel falling into your batch, or bare feet stomping your grapes?


----------



## Arne (Oct 26, 2014)

A towel and lid keeps the cat and dog and other critters out. As long as the towel didn't siphon all the pee onto your floor, you should be just fine. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## homesteader26 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the reassurance!


----------



## homesteader26 (Nov 4, 2014)

Drinking first glass of this tonight and it came out great! Will be amazing this summer - such a light tasting fun recipe!


----------



## calvin (Nov 4, 2014)

homesteader26 said:


> Drinking first glass of this tonight and it came out great! Will be amazing this summer - such a light tasting fun recipe!




Pee is one of my favorites. If I run out I'm making more immediately. It's one of those have to have on hand wines


----------



## homesteader26 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thx Calvin - a bit torn between my SP and DB - variety is the spice of life . Such yummy quick recipes!!


----------

